# Male Rabbit Injured Penis



## franniesbunbuns (Sep 25, 2011)

Help! I am a new rabbit owner, as I rescued two buns about a month ago. Initially my vet sexed them as females. However 3 days ago I went out to the hutch/playpen and one of them was bleeding. I thought from the rear area, took to the vet, she called and stated they were male and the rabbit was bleeding from his penis and it was injured - as in split apart - looks horrible. She gave the rabbit a baytril injection and stated main concern would be ability to urinate. Bun is urinating but I still notice spots of blood - not constant. We are assuming the rabbit either did it to himself or the other rabbit who is also male did it to him. I have not seen them fighting at all - possibly this happened during the night. Any advice?


----------



## Pipp (Sep 25, 2011)

Happens a lot. The gender fairy makes an appearance overnight and we realize it when there's a fight and somebunny's private parts are chomped. 

Two unneutered males can kill each other, can't have them together.

My vet will usually want to stitch it (Dawn's bunny was peeing sideways after his surgery, mind you), but depending on the wound as long as its kept infection free, which takes some care, they can recover well without it. 

The blood could still be from the fresh wound, but make sure there's no infection. Good that he's peeing. 

The vet should guide you re: the best way to go on this particular injury. They often look worse than they are. (It may be too late to stitch as well).

I hope he's on pain meds. 


sas :clover:


----------



## franniesbunbuns (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Interesting....they actually seem as if they like each other alot!!! I wonder if during the middle of the night several day ago they got into it? I only have one play pen and hutch. Should I start separating them only at night? I am very new to rabbits and do not know all of their behaviors. Yes, I have seen him urinate and it is fine. The bleeding since Wednesday (first notice) has been sporadic and not a substantial amount. His area really looks bad!!! I am assuming the baytril injection was to prevent infection. He is acting fine really.


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 26, 2011)

Is there any way that you can get another cage for the other bunny? How old are the two bunnies? They hit sexual maturity at around 4 months of age. Getting them neutered will help bring down the hormones.

I would recheck the other bunny and make sure of its gender. Taco=girl and Doughnut=boy.

If the other one is in fact a boy, you will need to get another cage and keep them separate from each other, get them neutered and try to rebond them. You might be successful in rebonding them after they are neutered.

If the other bunny is a girl, I would still get them both fixed to prevent babies and health issues; if you are not planning on breeding.

I hope that the injured bunny gets better soon and gives you lots of kisses for helping him.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2011)

This is very crude, but I can't put it in clinical terms ATM. Sometimes the males can hump themselves into a bleeding winkie due to friction. It should stop soon if that is the cause though, so he probably did get bit. If he doesn't need reconstructive surgery, you can put antibiotic ointment on it (plain neosporin ointment), unless there's a nice scab forming there you don't want to disturb. You can also ice the area. We did that for our guy after his neuter. He didn't like it much but he at least stayed still for it so it must have had some benefit for him. We did 15 min at a time, with a towel between the ice bag and the bunny.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh also you can clean it daily with chlorhexidine or betadine--these are non-irritating pre-surgical cleaners you can buy at the pharmacy. They're just like rubbing alcohol but don't sting.


----------

